#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Chiang Mai International Cricket Sixes 2007

## dirtydog

*20th Chiang Mai* 
*International Cricket Sixes*

*April 1 - 7, 2007*
*Gymkhana Club*
*Chiang Mai, Thailand*






*The Chiangmai International Cricket Sixes is one of the world's most popular amateur cricket tournaments.* *The Chiang Mai Sixes successfully completed its 19th year! Click here for all the winners at this year's festival of cricket & friendship. Congrats to the SBSL Cricketeers our Sixes Cup Champs for 2006. And many thanks to all the teams , guest stars and others who made it another great year in Chiang Mai.* *We look forward to meeting again for the big 20th Chiang Mai International Cricket Sixes birthday tournament, April 1- 7th 2007. Make a note! See you there!* 
*Click here for match scores* 
*Live Scores Feed*

----------


## kingwilly

this is a particularly good competition too - but dont let the idea of sport scare you off - more drinking than cricketing is the norm!

----------

